
Laravel Nova - glenscott1
https://nova.laravel.com/
======
kennydude
Nice to see Laravel get an admin panel, even if the price is a little steep.

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
Laravel has many admin panels, some of them are relatively good and FOSS, e.g.
Voyager [https://laravelvoyager.com/](https://laravelvoyager.com/)

~~~
kennydude
Coming from a Django background and having a quick look, damn that is
impressively nice.

The nicest thing from Django I've seen is [http://jet.geex-
arts.com/](http://jet.geex-arts.com/) but it seems more flashy than useful

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
One thing they got right is the licensing (AGPL + commercial license).

If Nova folks adopted a similar scheme it would make their product much more
popular. And it is because of popularity I may choose to pay for a product.

------
ainiriand
100/site seems a bit steep for hobbists. Good work in any case.

~~~
gremlinsinc
Yeah as a laravel dev, they definitely priced themselves out of the market.
There's really no reason to use this... I mean find a good theme like VueA for
admin, add in a bunch of custom things you use like logs/etc... create a
boilerplate, and re-use it in all your projects, not hard...

------
Snd_
Looks nice. I was wondering if this is comparable to October cms? I've used
that for some projects and it's really underrated imho.

